# Kijiji Hammond alert for GTA



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...el/1052028811?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

My L111 has reverb and trem, and two 12 speakers. Got mine for $50 in pristine condition so there ya go.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

the tubes might needs some re-oiling.....Lol!


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

The poster of the ad is maybe confusing tubes, with having to oil the generator,
Cute though.

Bob


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mullard everything in that except for the 5U4....If they're the originals that is :smile-new:


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> Mullard everything in that except for the 5U4....If they're the originals that is :smile-new:




I realize people like Mullard's but why? I have never tried them. Is it just a sonic thing or is craftsmanship as well?

- - - Updated - - -

I was also given the same type of Hammond years ago by a family friend and the keys need oiling to prevent them from sticking. That said in all the years I have owned it I have never done it.

Came with a leslie also...completely free!


----------

